# Classical Asian music : tiphat:: tiphat:



## Cuongdong

Hello everyone!
The themes of Opera, Religion music or Western classical music must have been familiar to everyone in this forum, there are many members who understand thoroughly.
Today I come here and want to introduce to you a specific kind of Asian musical instrument of Vietnam, I don't know if any of us have heard this kind of instrument, if so, please give an opinion. Please!: tiphat:: tiphat:




Does not contain advertising


----------



## Guest

It was nice but quite modernized. Do you have any clips of true traditional Viet Namese music?


----------



## KenOC

Not Vietnamese but Lao, common in upcountry Thailand where the population is largely of Lao extraction. A famous blind khaen player lets us hear _Lai Soi_. He chooses the mode by plugging some of the finger holes with pitch at the beginning. Southeast Asian minimalism? Major circular breathing!


----------



## Phil loves classical

KenOC said:


> Not Vietnamese but Lao, common in upcountry Thailand where the population is largely of Lao extraction. A famous blind khaen player lets us hear _Lai Soi_. He chooses the mode by plugging some of the finger holes with pitch at the beginning. Southeast Asian minimalism? Major circular breathing!


If I only listened to the video, I would swear it was Steve Reich's music


----------

